# Urgency anxiety



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok ladies, I have urgency anxiety and I think this is something a lot of women have because we try to do it all, or at least control everything. 

So basically in my head all the time I am aware of what I need to do, now, later, and after that and tomorrow. And it gives me stress and anxiety and it causes me not to live in the moment. 

Anyone else have this problem? I justify it because I have a lot of things to do, and I’m great with time management and I get things done. It’s just me, I live by myself, I have no kids so I have to do everything for it to get done. Which is fine, but I find that I am not enjoying life as much as I could.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

So this was my day/what I saw yesterday. After work I had to get my hair dyed (every 6-7 wks). I saw a women in there getting her hair dyed also, she had her 2 daughters with her so they were getting their haircuts and she was sitting in the chair with a ton of paperwork and clearly doing work while she was getting her hair dyed. Very efficient and multitasking. My hair dresser I realized was actually pumping her breast milk while she was dying my hair. She said takes 40mins and she doesn’t have time to do it, so she has to do it while she works. Again same thing, very efficient. 
So I come home at 6-630. I already meal prepped my chicken on Sunday, so now all I wanted to do was roast broccoli and that was dinner, so I started that. Also Bc it’s fall, I like to make my own pumpkin purée so I started cutting up the pumpkins and separating the seeds so I can roast them tomorrow. 
Then my boyfriend pleasantly surprises me and comes over at like 7ish just in time for dinner which is fine because I had plenty of food. I take the broccoli out, pop the pumpkins in. And he wants to have a sit down dinner Bc we haven’t done that in forever. The thing that I’m jealous/ drives me nuts about my boyfriend is that he can just relax and take his time at stuff. But Bc I have urgency anxiety I swear I can’t do that. So I sit down, and start eating right away because all I can think about is cleaning the dishes, and puréeing the pumkins and getting ready for bed. I like to be in bed by 930 because I wake up at 5am. So he was making himself a drink, and he finally sat down to eat, and I was practically done eating. I get up, rinse my plate and put it in the dishwasher and start cleaning my roasting pan. I then put soap in the dishwasher and told him when he’s done put his dish in run it. 

Then we watched a little tv, while I was cleaning my pumkin seeds. I got up and did my pumpkins and stored them away. Then I went to bed, we had sex, and I fell asleep. And the next day starts... wake up, empty the dish washer... etc etc.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I am not familiar with this term.

It sounds to me like you keep to your schedule so things run smoothly.

*You did adapt to an unexpected guest very well, and still did all you wanted to accomplish. *

What are you feeling was wrong with how that day went? Are you wishing you were carefree and just decided to not do any of that already planned stuff when your BF showed up? 

You sound like an efficient, grown up woman to me! I guess I have this too!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Spicy said:


> I am not familiar with this term.
> 
> It sounds to me like you keep to your schedule so things run smoothly.
> 
> ...




I guess the real term is called time urgency anxiety. 

So the problem is I live in constant stress, and I don’t stop and enjoy what I am doing, because when I’m doing something I basically do it to get it down and I’m thinking about the next thing I need to do. My boyfriend was like I’m trying to have a moment with you and talk about our day and enjoy each other’s company’s but your distracted and up doing something else while he is still eating.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

It’s quite simple actually. 
1. Shave your head instead of dyeing your hair and that gives you a few hours extra every month (And you save on shampoo)
2. If you just had chicken for dinner look at all the time you will save instead of preparing vegetables. 
2. Eat off paper plates and that saves time because you don’t have to wash them.
4. Learn to survive on a couple of hours sleep each night. 
5. Calm the **** down, if you leave a dirty plate out the world won’t come to an end.
Your welcome.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Another problem is i am so task oriented that on my free days I spend them cleaning, meal prepping and doing errands. I never hang out with friends because I FEEL too busy and anxious. So I never stop and enjoy life.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

What do you enjoy doing? 

I agree with @Spicy that you sound like a very organized and efficient person. But we live in a culture of busy-ness, where there's always so much to do, keeping up is an impossible task. 

What would happen if you weren't able to get everything done? If your meals weren't prepped, for example?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> It’s quite simple actually.
> 
> 1. Shave your head instead of dyeing your hair and that gives you a few hours extra every month (And you save on shampoo)
> 
> ...


Andy, didn't you read that thread on what not to say to your woman?

As I recall, "calm down" was on there...



Girl Power, when you figure this out, please let me know. This is the story of my life.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I've had time urgency anxiety my entire life. I've always been a very driven person. I'm better at living in the moment now but that's a recent thing and not something I was able to do when I was younger. Then I was always thinking of the next thing I had to do. I lived in the future and not the present. 

It can certainly be a problem when your partner is the opposite of you. My husband was a very relaxed, laid-back type but his primary focus was always his career so there was not a ton of "us" time where we actually focused on just how different we were. In other words, we clashed less than most would with totally different styles but we definitely did clash. 

I tried to compromise as much as I could when I was married but at the end of the day I was still a very driven person with a clock always relentlessly running in my mind. My husband was not. And your boyfriend is not. Those two differing styles need more compromise than my husband and I gave them. I hope you succeed better than we did.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I was like this when I was young, very much so.

Know this, your mile-worm slows to an inch-worm, it crawls ever slower as you get old.

Just make sure it never stops, I, uh.............



[?]-


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

wild jade said:


> What do you enjoy doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s hard to explain... but when I fall behind in things it just gets out of control. And my threshold for stress lowers. So a little tiny inconvenience is a big deal to me. And I get so stressed out and tense inside and I go into this survival mode where I just do what I need to do not to lose my **** and have a panic attack... so that basically means sleeping a lot, taking a lot of bubble baths and his really trying to relax Bc on the inside I feel like I am going to snap. So of course when I do this... I live a very unhealthy, self indulgent life style Bc I am just trying to appease myself and make myself happy if that makes sense. So I will neglect everything, eat out everyday, and sleep a lot and relax a lot. 

Eventually I snap out of this, and that basically looks like me taking a whole weekend and being crazy and clean like crazy and do everything and try to implement more lists and strategies to prevent it from happening again. 

I have adhd. When I am good and In control my life is organized and I am fully functional and I have my stuff together. When j am not in control, my life can do down hill if that makes sense. My exH use to always tell what kind of mood I am in by looking at the house, if the house is in order, my insides are in order. If the house was messy, I was falling apart on the inside.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

One solution is to make a list, prioritize, have items sorted into the one times, now and then, and repetitive. 

Then by urgency; needed now, all the way to do eventually.

A lot of people gain piece of mind, and a sense of things will be ok, by writing down the items on their mind to do, and as the finiteness is observed it settles the mind.

I'm sure there are other solutions, this is just one. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I honestly think it’s about my adhd. People with adhd will tell you the biggest problem is not their lack of concentration, it’s about their lack of control. What I want to do in my head doesn’t work If that makes sense. I start things and don’t finish them. And from the outside it looks like lazyness but it’s not. I have all these plans in my head and I lose concentration or get distracted and nothing ever gets done but it’s not on purpose and it really messes up your life. What I want to do, for some reason it’s not that easy to do. 

So now I am medicated, and I have been for 15 years. So for me to be functional I have to be purposeful and type a. Because when it slips, my life goes downhill fast.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Openminded said:


> I've had time urgency anxiety my entire life. I've always been a very driven person. I'm better at living in the moment now but that's a recent thing and not something I was able to do when I was younger. Then I was always thinking of the next thing I had to do. I lived in the future and not the present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I don’t know how to control it. I am always future oriented. 

I’m 33. All I can think about is timing out how many kids I can have, and when he has to propose by for my life to work out in the way I want it to. And I am always about timing and getting things done. 
On the flip side, I see too many people my age not worry at all about the future and they are not making good decisions. 

I’m trying to figure out a way to balance it. Anything ever help you?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Are u ready to have kids?

No time like the present!!

I was like 23 when had the first.
Second son, in a yr and half.

Then, all done!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ever look into GTD?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Are u ready to have kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course I’m ready. I’ve been ready for years. The problem is the guy lol. My boyfriend and i have been dating for 8months, we don’t live together, and he is only 31. I’m ready, but I can’t pressure him.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Not a woman but I have this. Round here we just call it being a high strung type A personality which I certainly am. In my youth it caused me to miss things by always worrying about other things definitely less important. Difficult to relax because some other thing in my mind had to be done.

Solution for me

I am a big believer in goals, Short and long term, and writing things down. When when I have a million things going on I write down everything that needs to get done in list form. I move over a few things to “short term goals” and work those each day or each week. When a goal is accomplished I cross it off. If it needs more attention or later attention I move it back to the long term goals to work on again later. For me this helps keep things organized. More important by only focusing on things that need to be done today or this week I control my stress.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

@Girl_power, I was like you when I had more things to do than time to do them. It sounds like you are a very resonsible person, who has bitten off more than she can chew, while still enjoying life.

Years ago when I was stressed out with all the things I had (chosen) to do I had a friend who had peace. Her family was larger than mine and even so she had more peace than I had.

1. Her house was not as clean as mine. (her house was actually filthy.) For example, I washed out the kitchen garbage can once a week, she never washed hers out. I washed cabinet fronts if they got splashed, she did not. Her children were taught to do chores, and she didn't care how well the chores were done, as long as they were done. I wanted my house clean, so either I did the work myself, or if a child did it, I taught them how to do it and checked up on their work later on. Her: no stress. Me: lots of stress.

2. She didn't worry about finances: they were in huge debt and it was rising. She did not buy food on sale, did not learn to make anything herself instead of buying it ready made, etc. She bought food that she thought was deliciuos and easy to make, regardless of the price. (Rising debt would stress me out, but it didn't stress her out.)

3. Children unkempt. Their clothes had rips in them, girls' hair matted. The children didn't care, and neither did she. Less work, no stress. Definitely not my style. I sewed/rapaired my children's clothes. I brushed and styled all my daughters' hair every morning.

4. Her yard was a mess. Grass dying, sprinkler heads broken. I only know that because she told me. She worried about the neighbors complaining, but not enough to do anything about it. She had her own priorities: spending quality time with her children.

I realized that people are just different. I did learn from her that I needed to look at everything felt responsible for, and needed to decide how important it really was to me. I learned to start saying "no" to some things, but also knew which things were important to me enough tokeep doing.

For example, I quit dusting the house every week, and moved it out to once a month. It just didn't matter. Quit polishing our copper pots every time I washed them. Quit fixing every little hole that got in the childrens' clothes. Spread out housecleaning jobs to a level that was tolerable to me, and which gave me more time. Got rid of our pet laying hens, since the children did not do any of the chores related to them. (We sold them for $5 each and I let them have the money from their own chickens.) I began to use paper plates for lunch on home school days, and that gave me a huge amount of time. The children ate a lot of chicken fingers for lunch instead of homemade food. They preferred the chicken fingers anyway.

It might take a couple of rounds of you evaluating your responsibilities and eliminating some to get to a point where you feel you can breathe. Even so, because of your high sense of responsibility you will probably be more high strung than you like until your life slows down on its own.

Don't beat up on yourself. Be your own friend and give yourself kudos for your high standards while trying to figure out what you can take off the list of things you must do.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Yea I don’t know how to control it. I am always future oriented.
> 
> I’m 33. All I can think about is timing out how many kids I can have, and when he has to propose by for my life to work out in the way I want it to. And I am always about timing and getting things done.
> On the flip side, I see too many people my age not worry at all about the future and they are not making good decisions.
> ...


When I was your age? No. I remained ultra-driven for several more decades. Now I've slowed down but age has done that. Basically I've worn myself out at this point and can no longer maintain that extreme focus for everything that I once had.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Openminded said:


> When I was your age? No. I remained ultra-driven for several more decades. Now I've slowed down but age has done that. Basically I've worn myself out at this point and can no longer maintain that extreme focus for everything that I once had.




Do you miss it? Also did you have any health problems because of it?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Do you miss it? Also did you have any health problems because of it?


Yes. And, yes. 

In other words, don't be me.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Ok ladies, I have urgency anxiety and I think this is something a lot of women have because we try to do it all, or at least control everything.
> 
> So basically in my head all the time I am aware of what I need to do, now, later, and after that and tomorrow. And it gives me stress and anxiety and it causes me not to live in the moment.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? I justify it because I have a lot of things to do, and I’m great with time management and I get things done. It’s just me, I live by myself, I have no kids so I have to do everything for it to get done. Which is fine, but I find that I am not enjoying life as much as I could.


*My first wife was cursed with this malady ~ she was a real control freak!

That behavior, along with her infidelity, simply doomed the marriage!*


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

My DW just wants to control.....me. 😂😂😂😂

My goal is to keep her challenged in this arena. Ha!

But, she's not too bad.

😍😍😍


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I would love to be as organized with food and such as you are! Perhaps you're also driven by routine ...whereas my routine is almost a non-routine, however, I'm actually working on establishing regularity to help in certain areas of my life. No doubt, there's a middle-ground to be had.

To an extent, I understand what you mean about having a clean home. I feel calmer when our home is clean and organized. I work full-time, and study part-time, and when I first started studying, the chores weren't getting done. I was getting stressed in my mind, looking around at what needed to be done - and either letting it slide but still feeling stressed about it, or getting it done and still feeling stressed because that meant longer nights of study. So, for the first time we got a cleaner. And what a difference it has made. I ensure the place is tidy for when she comes, but knowing she's doing the actual cleaning has made a huge difference with my mentals. I feel really lucky too, as beyond the main tasks we requested, she takes initiative to do other things as she sees. Often they go unnoticed by hubs, but I really appreciate them.

A mindset I'm prone to, is if I'm going to do something, then I do it 'properly' ...which can be great in terms of being organized, and achieving the desired result, but the flip-side is sometimes my priorities are misplaced if I'm not careful, and learning that I can ask others for help and support. Since being in a leadership role, I have noticed this is something I am getting better at. I feel I kind of have to, for my own endurance, and who I am for the team. There's a member in our team who is fantastic, but has anxiety, and her default is to ensure everything is 'right' - even if that means absorbing work of others and causing her more stress. I've encouraged her to step back, give others the opportunity to see things through, and if stuff gets missed, then let it get missed. It's not on her shoulders. She is adapting to this, and acknowledges what is occurring, is a more balanced approach with supporting one another. We are developing a culture of support, while being okay with mistakes - which are inevitable. If there's learning to be had, that's for me to address to determine why and how. However, I also trust the intentions of my team. 

What helps me is to remind myself, as Jade suggested, what happens if this thing doesn't get done? And conscious of how, and why, I spend my efforts.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> Another problem is i am so task oriented that on my free days I spend them cleaning, meal prepping and doing errands. I never hang out with friends because I FEEL too busy and anxious. So I never stop and enjoy life.


Ahhh... so how could you prioritize differently to allow for meeting up with friends? Social connection and friendships are really important. I have weekends where I block out as unavailable, to get assignments done, but I balance this with planning the study around certain dates so we still can meet up with friends. It still takes being organized, however, those moments with others are essential for well-being (plus, just having fun!).


----------



## Rlc307 (Jan 14, 2018)

Could it be that you are so highly independent that everything needs to be urgently completed to your satisfaction and by your standards because your standards for yourself are so high and you do not rely on others? You cannot relax and always need to be one step ahead. If you get behind that may result in failure and a harder time in the near future. And we fear failure. Well, that's what I've come to realize about myself recently and your initial post just described me so maybe we can relate lol.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> It’s hard to explain... but when I fall behind in things it just gets out of control. And my threshold for stress lowers. So a little tiny inconvenience is a big deal to me. And I get so stressed out and tense inside and I go into this survival mode where I just do what I need to do not to lose my **** and have a panic attack... so that basically means sleeping a lot, taking a lot of bubble baths and his really trying to relax Bc on the inside I feel like I am going to snap. So of course when I do this... I live a very unhealthy, self indulgent life style Bc I am just trying to appease myself and make myself happy if that makes sense. So I will neglect everything, eat out everyday, and sleep a lot and relax a lot.


Is some self-indulgence such a bad thing? 

I ask this as an honest question -- I know lots of people who get only a couple hours of sleep a night, and never take time to smell the roses because they are always on the go, go, go, trying to keep up with impossible demands and impossible dreams. Unfortunately, it's only sustainable for so long .... I also know lots of people who have done serious damage to their health by trying to maintain these routines ... and often end up *having* to take time to recuperate, heal, sleep. One guy I know is but 35 and he just came back from almost a year of recovering from a major heart attack from all the stress.

Taking time for yourself, to look after yourself shouldn't be seen as a bad thing, or as falling apart, IMHO. It is part of finding balance and staying healthy and happy.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> Yea I don’t know how to control it. I am always future oriented.
> 
> I’m 33. All I can think about is timing out how many kids I can have, and when he has to propose by for my life to work out in the way I want it to. And I am always about timing and getting things done.
> On the flip side, I see too many people my age not worry at all about the future and they are not making good decisions.
> ...


You probably won't like my answer to this question, but I learned long ago that life never works out the way you want it to. But this isn't necessarily a bad thing ... sometimes the best laid plans don't actually lead to the best result. 

Ultimately, the more important it is to you to control everything, the more anxiety you will have and the harder it will be to let it go. The more you can roll with the punches and find sliver linings in set backs, the easier it will be to not let the anxiety overwhelm you. 

At least, that's my experience.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> Ahhh... so how could you prioritize differently to allow for meeting up with friends? Social connection and friendships are really important. I have weekends where I block out as unavailable, to get assignments done, but I balance this with planning the study around certain dates so we still can meet up with friends. It still takes being organized, however, those moments with others are essential for well-being (plus, just having fun!).




I think that I am going to try journaling to keep myself accountable. I am a home body by nature, and I often make excuses why I can’t go out so I can stay home lol. But I do know that socializing is important, I’m just not good or comfortable, or that happy when I do it at times. So my plan is to journal and make an effort to be social a few times a week.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

wild jade said:


> Is some self-indulgence such a bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I agree and I should clarify. I make self care a priority with the same type A behavior as I prioritize my other tasks. For me I make sure I... get a proper night sleep every night, I eat healthy but I don’t deny myself my cravings, and I try to workout 3x a week, and I take bubble baths which are honestly the most relaxing thing I can do for myself at least 5x a week. 

What I was taking about in that post is when I basically have hedonistic unhealthy behavior that is bad for my body (junk food, fast food, no exercise, lazyness, oversleeping), but good for my mind so that I don’t go into a full panic attack. It’s like behavior that keeps my mind happy in the time being that is not good for me physically. This is survival mode to me. And it’s a good defense mechanism to have, but it’s not good to live at survival mode for more than a few days, and when I get to the point I do it for like weeks which is not good. We should all be thriving, not surviving.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Kitkat307 said:


> Could it be that you are so highly independent that everything needs to be urgently completed to your satisfaction and by your standards because your standards for yourself are so high and you do not rely on others? You cannot relax and always need to be one step ahead. If you get behind that may result in failure and a harder time in the near future. And we fear failure. Well, that's what I've come to realize about myself recently and your initial post just described me so maybe we can relate lol.




Maybe. But I don’t have others right now to delegate to.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

wild jade said:


> You probably won't like my answer to this question, but I learned long ago that life never works out the way you want it to. But this isn't necessarily a bad thing ... sometimes the best laid plans don't actually lead to the best result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get what your saying. I am the most “successful” in my family. And I think the reason why I am despite my upbringing is because I am very purposeful and driven. So the result is being “successful” but have anxiety/stress. I wish I could have gotten to where I have without it, but I doubt I could have. 

As far as things don’t work out according to plan, I am well aware of that and I have lived it. I adapt to to changes well, and I always have plan A, B, C etc. that’s how crazy I am lol. 

I do well in life physically. I have set myself up for a good future at least financially and health wise (as best as I can minus unpredicted events, and my damn stress). But I’m flexible, I adapt, and I can change on the outside. It’s always the inside stress that is something I can’t control. And who knows, maybe the reason why I adapt so well is because is my stress.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I was like this when I was younger. When I got truly tired of the mental rat race, I began to shed tasks one at a time. For instance, I would ask myself what really didn't need to get done, what was something someone else could easily do, etc. I have gradually pared down my list of 'must dos' dramatically.

My most famous moment like this in my family was when I emerged from getting dressed one morning and announced that I would never clean the shower again. (The entire family relied on my OCD-cleaning and they were almost completely off the hook.) My H knew that I meant it from the tone of my voice and he started cleaning the shower.

I stopped doing other people's laundry.
I don't invite people for Thanksgiving.
I downsized our home - when we moved we took no more than one room of furniture.

One thing at a time, I got rid of unnecessary burdens. I didn't replace them with anything. I'm much less stressed now.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I think that I am going to try journaling to keep myself accountable. I am a home body by nature, and I often make excuses why I can’t go out so I can stay home lol. But I do know that socializing is important, I’m just not good or comfortable, or that happy when I do it at times. So my plan is to journal and make an effort to be social a few times a week.


Is this just another to-do to add to your stress?


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I get what your saying. I am the most “successful” in my family. And I think the reason why I am despite my upbringing is because I am very purposeful and driven. So the result is being “successful” but have anxiety/stress. I wish I could have gotten to where I have without it, but I doubt I could have.
> 
> As far as things don’t work out according to plan, I am well aware of that and I have lived it. I adapt to to changes well, and I always have plan A, B, C etc. that’s how crazy I am lol.
> 
> I do well in life physically. I have set myself up for a good future at least financially and health wise (as best as I can minus unpredicted events, and my damn stress). But I’m flexible, I adapt, and I can change on the outside. It’s always the inside stress that is something I can’t control. And who knows, maybe the reason why I adapt so well is because is my stress.


It sounds to me like, overall, you're in a pretty good place and doing everything you can.

I have a friend who was experiencing unreasonable anxiety, and eventually a doctor diagnosed her -- it was apparently overproduction of one of the hormones (from the pituitary gland, I think?) that caused it. Supposedly it's quite treatable.

Sorry, but I'm not really clear on the details ....but have you checked into physical causes?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

wild jade said:


> It sounds to me like, overall, you're in a pretty good place and doing everything you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ve gotten general bloodwork done and it’s normal. I probably should get my thyroid checked though. I’ll mention it to my doctor next visit.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

wild jade said:


> Is this just another to-do to add to your stress?




I can’t help it hahaha


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> It’s just me, I live by myself, I have no kids so I have to do everything for it to get done.


LOL. If you have *no kids*, there are a lot LESS things you have to do.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Wolf1974 said:


> Not a woman but I have this. Round here we just call it being a high strung type A personality which I certainly am. In my youth it caused me to miss things by always worrying about other things definitely less important. Difficult to relax because some other thing in my mind had to be done.
> 
> Solution for me
> 
> I am a big believer in goals, Short and long term, and writing things down. When when I have a million things going on I write down everything that needs to get done in list form. I move over a few things to “short term goals” and work those each day or each week. When a goal is accomplished I cross it off. If it needs more attention or later attention I move it back to the long term goals to work on again later. For me this helps keep things organized. More important by only focusing on things that need to be done today or this week I control my stress.


As a clarification then, when you do this do you prioritized ? The items on your list? And if you do for the OP, to understand do you ever get to your least goal? Or does it get pushed down time after time? Or do you wait until all older ones the short time goals are met before writing new ones down as to not get overwhelmed?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tilted 1 said:


> As a clarification then, when you do this do you prioritized ? The items on your list? And if you do for the OP, to understand do you ever get to your least goal? Or does it get pushed down time after time? Or do you wait until all older ones the short time goals are met before writing new ones down as to not get overwhelmed?



Ok so basically my goals are broken into two categories. Short and long term. Some goals such as drop off something at UPS are on the short goals list and get done same day or same week so yes they are prioritized from immediate to “sometime this week”. 

Second list long term Listed in order of importance and moves between the two goals. For example one long term goal I had was to get promoted. So when opportunities came up, such as training or a chance to volunteer for something that got me in front of the boss, I would move the goal from long term to short term until whatever that task is completed I move it back. Once I got it completed I crossed it off.

Every short term goal gets completed. Every long term goal gets worked on as time allowed until I get to cross it off. 

Just in the past 2 years for example I have: Gotten promoted, paid off my truck, started contributing the max amount into my 401k. Because getting promoted meant a lot more money that was a long term goal but top of my list. Once that was accomplished I had more money so that lead to being able to pay off my truck, number 2 on my list. That meant I had even more money so I put that all toward retirement, number 3 on my list. So it had a domino effect And still does For some of my other goals like retiring early.


Crossing things off the long term is way more satisfying than the short term so it’s always motivation to work on those.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok so basically my goals are broken into two categories. Short and long term. Some goals such as drop off something at UPS are on the short goals list and get done same day or same week so yes they are prioritized from immediate to “sometime this week”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Our brains are very similar!! I am super goal oriented also.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

It seems some kind of OCD to me... maybe some CBT would help?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> It seems some kind of OCD to me... maybe some CBT would help?




You mean CBD?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> You mean CBD?


Maybe that too! :smile2: CBT is Cognitive Behaviour Therapy...


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Maybe that too! :smile2: CBT is Cognitive Behaviour Therapy...




Hahahahaha. Ahh this made me laugh.


----------

